# Kitchen sink dimesions



## MOB2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi, Can anyone tell me the dimensions of the kitchen sink in a Swift Suntor/Sundance 590PR 2005. The reason I'm asking is I have just bought a shallow basin for the sink on the Internet so that I can use the lid all of the time. When it arrived, it's more like a mixing bowl. Can't even fit a dinner plate in it. However, I have found a collapsible one, but it's rectangular. We store our motorhome offsite, so I can't measure it at the moment. Many thanks for reading.


----------

